# US resident, is communications/media/advertising/marketing a good choice for an ENxP?



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm not an US resident, but I'm applying to US colleges next year and I'll probably work in US for 4-5 years before returning home to open my own agency. 

I also heard that the college you graduate from has a big impact on the position you are hired for&your salary. Well, I just finished my last finals so my GPA is 4.45 for these last 3 years, I'm an IB student who studies HL Math, 2 sciences etc 
To stop digressing from the topic: *the colleges I aim for*
Low possibility/reach schools: Brown, Upenn
%40 -60 ish possiblity: Northwestern, UC Berkeley, UCLA, Tufts etc
Probably enter: USC, NYU, BU, Northeastern (Received invitations from NYU and BU:happy
So just assume that I will get a degree from any of these universities
Everyone on the internet seems to mock Communications majors, implying that they are retarded, there are no jobs, low salaries etc. I can still apply for any other field as the lessons I take in school have a broad spectrum, but the problem is I don't want to. I'd rather join a whorehouse/strip club than studying engineering or medicine, these fields are too competitive/boring/limiting/J for me, also I'd have to apply to less succesful universities to be admitted because all the nerds cram in these areas. Economics was the only lesson that I actually felt that I had no clue about & passed with a curve. I replaced it with ITGS this year:tongue: It was the thing I loathed most in life, so Economics&anything related to it as a major&career, f no.

I blabbered redundant stuff again. So, to sum up, if media/advertising/marketing stuff fit your ADHD personality and you have a degree from a renown school, can you manage to get OK jobs&salaries in these fields?


----------



## darthvader92 (Jun 4, 2015)

be a cop


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

how do we delete threads -just realized this thread is giving away my anonymity-


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Locked.


----------

